# Get this book about dealing with dp/dr!



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

This book is amazing. Some of the concepts are hard to grasp but there are plenty of exercises you do that make the concepts more tangible. DO NOT be depressed by the title. The authors are not asking you to simply accept your dp/dr. Acceptance is just part of the pie. The book outlines numerous ways to tolerate dp/dr. Being able to tolerate your symptoms can lead to a reduction in them. It is hard to see how that would work but if you read the book you will see this. It also discusses alternative treatments. This book is an absolute must for anyone with this condition. I have already noticed a reduction in my suffering which, for me, I never thought possible. It cost me $22 Canadian.

Title: Overcoming Depersonalization Disorder. A mindfulness and acceptance guide to conquering feelings of numbness and unreality.
Authors: Fugen Neziroglu (PhD)and Katharine Donnelly (MA). Forward by Daphne Simeon.
Publisher: New Harbinger Publications, Inc, in California
Copyright: 2010

GET IT!


----------



## Dyna (May 13, 2010)

university girl said:


> This book is amazing. Some of the concepts are hard to grasp but there are plenty of exercises you do that make the concepts more tangible. DO NOT be depressed by the title. The authors are not asking you to simply accept your dp/dr. Acceptance is just part of the pie. The book outlines numerous ways to tolerate dp/dr. Being able to tolerate your symptoms can lead to a reduction in them. It is hard to see how that would work but if you read the book you will see this. It also discusses alternative treatments. This book is an absolute must for anyone with this condition. I have already noticed a reduction in my suffering which, for me, I never thought possible. It cost me $22 Canadian.
> 
> Title: Overcoming Depersonalization Disorder. A mindfulness and acceptance guide to conquering feelings of numbness and unreality.
> Authors: Fugen Neziroglu (PhD)and Katharine Donnelly (MA). Forward by Daphne Simeon.
> ...


I just gave you a minus 1 in error when I was trying to give you a plus one and can't undo it. I am on a very small screen and obviously have fingers that are too big! Glad you are feeling better, Dyna


----------

